

Google Releases First Developer Resources For Project Ara - KhalilK
http://www.projectara.com/agreement

======
amits89
Let’s take a closer look at the details of Project Ara:
[http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/04/02/google-inc-goog-
project-a...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/04/02/google-inc-goog-project-ara-
modular-smartphones-price-launch-date/) Ara will have a Google branded
endoskeleton but the rest of the components (modules) will be licensed out to
third-party manufacturers. The endoskeleton will be available in three
different size configurations – Mini (between 4.0 – 4.5 inches), Medium (4.5 –
5.0 inches) and Jumbo (5.0 inches and beyond).

------
tmikaeld
Sooo... is this going to be completely open source or just open source and
under control by google?

The terms seem to say under control by google.

------
vexin123
It's about time they did.

